# Sortie de Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)



## Flucien (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous! 

Aujourd'hui est enfin sortie la version 9.10 de Ubuntu, qui était très attendue et apporte son lot de nouveautés. 

Je vous invite à lire cet article que j'ai publié pour l'occasion : http://www.puceau.nu/sortie-dubuntu-9-10/ 

Pour télécharger cette nouvelle version, rendez vous ici : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement 

Bonne installation à tous!


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Cool , ça peut être intéressent , je testerais ça en VM =P
Mici


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2009)

En test en ce moment sur un vieux Vaio qui traine à la maison.
C'est vraiment le système qui pourrait me faire changer de machine.


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

A ce point?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2009)

Franchement, c'est bien foutu.
Aussi bien pour l'install que pour les packages fournis.
Je ne dis pas que je m'en servirais de machine principale (Je bosse en vidéo, ça serait un peu difficile, quoi que certaines solutions pro commencent à s'imposer), mais en machine d'appoint, c'est parfait.
Jusqu'à la synchro iPod. Pourquoi s'en plaindre!


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2009)

tentative d'install avec //desktop

//tools > erreur d'installation 

ça commence bien


----------



## Mach1 (8 Novembre 2009)

Pareil avec VMWware 2.0.6
Impossible d'installer Ubuntu.
Je retenterai avec VMWare 3 dès que j'aurais acheté la mise à jour.
@+


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le karmic sur un PC de 2003, il tourne bien. (y avait Jaunty juste avant) donc celui qui veut utiliser autre chose qu'OS X serait bien inspiré de le tester. 

Ou juste par curiosité.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2009)

c'est quelle version qu'il faut installer sur un imac 27" ? Vu que l'imac peut tourner en 64 bits... (voir image)


----------

